# هل صناعه الكلور من الصناعات الخفيفه ام يحتاج الي معدات ومصانع



## YOORII (14 مارس 2013)

هل صناعه الكلور من الصناعات الخفيفه 
من الصناعات البسيطه المنزليه التجاريه
ام يحتاج الي معدات ومصانع وتفاعلات كبيره


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (14 مارس 2013)

ما المقصود بصناعة الكلور؟ اذا تقصد محلول الهيبو المستخدم للتنظيف والتطهير فيبقى سؤال هل تريد تصنيعة من محلول الملح بالتحليل الكهربى ام تقصد ان تشتريه خام من شركة وتقوم بتخفيفه واضافة بعض المواد عليه؟
اخى الحالة الاخيرة فقط سهلة جدا ويمكن تجهيزها بدون معدات ولا كهرباء ولا اى شىء والاضافات موجوده فى المنتدى هنا اما اصل التصنيع طبعا يحتاج الى امكانات هائلة وقدرات كهربيه عالية حتى تكون تكلفة المنتج قليلة وسعره تنافسى


----------

